# Bluetooth keyboard



## balanga (Mar 19, 2019)

How would I go about attaching a bluetooth keyboard to a FreeBSD system?


----------



## trev (Mar 19, 2019)

Plug the supplied BT RX into the computer.

(I use FreeBSD on Apple Mac minis which come with BT built-in which works, but I've also used a separate USB BT dongle too.)


----------

